# Southern Wi.



## Premier (Nov 20, 2007)

southern wi to get 6-10" wesport Looks like w are starting out like last year.. hang the plows,load the salters and get r done!!


----------



## Sno4U (Dec 30, 2003)

Premier, Where you at? I've got a friend just down the street who's company name is Premier Lawncare. Obviously your not him. But, I'm in WI too.


----------



## The mayor (Oct 31, 2005)

I'm ready. Just waiting for some snow to fall before I fill up the salter.


----------



## mklawnman (Jan 29, 2001)

Ready here again, snowing moderately here slushy half inch on the roads so far. Hope this gets done soon, I wanna get out and plow.


----------



## swisconsin (Dec 22, 2007)

This is great I bought my truck late in the season last year its nice now not to miss out on the $ let it fly


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

Hopefully this early season is a sign of things to come for this year, let it snow!


----------



## The mayor (Oct 31, 2005)

Nice. A warm warm wet snow....then it turns cold. Hope you all got most of it done before it turned to hardpack. I got stuck with one parking lot that had car traffic all over it.Extra work for me.


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

we had a couple parking lots that were heavily traveled that looked god awful. Thankfully the sun was out today after the snow stopped, so all of our parking lots are once again down to wet glorious asphalt


----------



## yard5864 (Nov 8, 2007)

The weather forcast for this entire comming week looks like none of us will be sleeping much.


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

Agreed, not going to waste my time this sunday watching the packers instead of sleeping like i did last sunday. Have a few cocktails tonight, sleep all day tomorrow, we filled our trucks with gas and salt on the way back in today, so we're ready to go for tomorrow night.


----------



## Signature lawns (Nov 27, 2008)

Just a shout out to all fellow wisconsinites out there!! We are getting our feet wet this year. New to the 

site, and finding it very informative and helpful. So far we have residential accounts only (8). We are 

located near southridge. Looks like Sunday night/Monday morning another 2-3. Then, Tuesday might 

be a dumper!! payup


----------



## The mayor (Oct 31, 2005)

Hey signature lawns. My sister in law might be looking for some one to plow her driveway. She is right around 33rd and layton and just bought another house closer to the southridge area. p.m. me if you are interested in plowing.


----------



## Signature lawns (Nov 27, 2008)

Hey Mayor, check your messages...I left our phone # if your sister-in-law is interested. Thanks in 

advance.


----------



## fiveoboy01 (Aug 18, 2006)

yard5864;664501 said:


> The weather forcast for this entire comming week looks like none of us will be sleeping much.


We're ready, bring it on


----------



## Badgerland WI (Dec 3, 2008)

Wow...what a forecast! 6"-12" likely with possibilities of 15"+ just north of Milwaukee. I should just buy stock in Monster this year... 

Another shout-out to fellow cheeseheads!


----------



## Signature lawns (Nov 27, 2008)

This has got to be deja-vu all over again for everyone


----------



## albhb3 (Dec 18, 2007)

yea twin cities aint gettin **** deja-vu alright


----------



## Sno4U (Dec 30, 2003)

Signature lawns;664578 said:


> Just a shout out to all fellow wisconsinites out there!! We are getting our feet wet this year. New to the
> 
> site, and finding it very informative and helpful. So far we have residential accounts only (8). We are
> 
> ...


I now live down near Burlington but, grew up in Oak Creek near 27th St. and 8 Mile Rd. (by 7 Mile Fair). So I used to go to Southridge quite often w/ friends.

Good luck. I'm sure your market is ALOT better than mine.


----------

